# Have to reimburse the health insurers!



## debbie in seattle (Dec 19, 2017)

My husband has Mesothelioma and he decided to pursue a lawsuit (if you watch any tv at all, you’ve seen the adds). Talking to the attorney today and found out that the insurers who cover us, one being Medicare, will put a lien on any monies awarded to my husband, and they will be paid first before my husband sees any money (if he is awarded any).   They (all health care insurers) are now demanding to be reimbursed for the money they had to pay out for his healthcare coverage.  Me, being me, asked if my husband will then be reimbursed by the insurance companies for all the money he has paid each month to be insured by them, after all, all medical care he has received has been related ONLY to Mesothelioma, no other healthcare at all.   I got a stare and blank look by all.     Anyone ever hear of this?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes, it's called subrogation.  Logic is a person can't collect twice. Subrogation is a common practice in legal/insurance matters.  Attorney should explain it to you.
Google the term to learn more


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 19, 2017)

Debbie, get yourself a good attorney who knows subrogation and the health care industry, especially the local participants. I worked for an attorney who represented the only trauma hospital in this state (they were always after any money received by the victims). She routinely negotiated subrogation settlements that were reduced to a percentage of the original demands. 

I'm sure by now you won't be surprised to hear it's all a big scam brought to you by a consortium of health care providers, insurance companies and state legislators who make this kind of crap into law.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks, news to me, but then we’ve never had a need for an attorney except for our family trust.


----------



## KingsX (Dec 19, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Yes, it's called subrogation.  Logic is a person can't collect twice. Subrogation is a common practice in legal/insurance matters.  Attorney should explain it to you.
> 
> Google the term to learn more




Quite right.

It's the same with an accident.  Your insurance company may pay your medical bills up front.
But if later there is a third party liability that also pays those medical bills, the insurance company 
will seek to recoup its money.  And it has a legal department to make sure it collects.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Debbie, get yourself a good attorney who knows subrogation and the health care industry, especially the local participants. I worked for an attorney who represented the only trauma hospital in this state (they were always after any money received by the victims). She routinely negotiated subrogation settlements that were reduced to a percentage of the original demands.
> 
> I'm sure by now you won't be surprised to hear it's all a big scam brought to you by a consortium of health care providers, insurance companies and state legislators who make this kind of crap into law.



Yup, this is how it works.  The law office I worked for also was able to routinely negotiate down subrogation claims.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 20, 2017)

Yes, we signed some form about capping what they get.   Now that I understand this, thanks to all.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 7, 2018)

Its just common sense that you can't collect twice.  Thought everybody knew that.


----------



## TravelingLife (Dec 15, 2018)

I went to court in 1981, got hit by a drunk driver. Part of the lawsuit was my medical bills, hospital bills, PT, which were listed in detail. They were paid back before my attorney and I saw a dime. Agree with terry123.  If they weren't paid back it would of been fraud on our part.


----------

